# My new doeling



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Here's my new girl,not the greatest pics as it's been rainy and dark here,plus she prefers to be on top of or right beside me lol but you get the idea :wink: Can't wait for it to warm up some so I can clip all the goats and get ready for some shows!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

She looks great! I love black goats.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Lookin' good!! Hope to see her at some shows!! :stars: Congrats, everyone loves a black lamancha diva!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks :greengrin: She's a pretty little thing and a sweetheart to,she climbs right up on my lap lol You will deffinetely be seeing her, I plan to go to the WRDGA and NEODGA shows,our county fair,and state fair. Possibly BADGA or the MODGA show but I haven't been able to find info on BADGA :? Hopefully I can find a couple more local shows,maybe some fairs will have some sanctioned shows


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! She's a pretty girl! I like her long body with the legs to match.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! She looks like a real sweetheart.

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty 

I was like "she has a green butt?" haha a little slow tonight :hammer:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

the BADGA club dissolved and now there is one large pennsylvania show in centre hall, PA at pdga.biz it is the same weekend as the ODGA buckeye classic, so I'll be at the ODGA show.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats!! she's so cute!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

She is a sweetheart,she's like my shadow lol I just got back in from the barn,and she was standing by me being petted,then turned around and saw a cat,freaked out and jumped up on my lap to protect her lol  

Yeah,she was just tattooed saturday 

Oh,that's to bad, Butler wasn't real far from me. Maybe I'll go to the MODGA show or OVDGA then. Any chance you know where the OVDGA show is going to be? The ODGA show is during my fair so I can't go to that one,I would've liked to have went for the youth show

Thanks for all the nice comments  I will have to get better pics of her when its nicer out,and pics of the boys and the preggers girls


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

What a CUTIE!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty congrats.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

OVDGA is in Chillicothe, Ohio. I can't make it to this one, but I'll probably be attending MODGA.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I like her! She is a nice looking girl....and what a cute face!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

A pretty Munchie doe ya have there! I like that patch she looks like she has on around her eye. What are her lines?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Nope,she doesn't have a patch,may have been the lighting

She comes from mainly Singing Hills,Quixote,One*Oak*Hill,and Altrece lines,with a bit of Lucky*Stars,Kastdemurs,Willow Run and a couple others


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

she is soooooooo feminine!!! love her face


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool, yeah I think my folks have some willow run in their saanen lines.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

She does have a really pretty face

Yeah,I really like the Willow Run goats


----------

